
Lab Grown Kidneys functioning in vivo - robbiep
http://www.thelatestnews.com/lab-grown-kidneys-are-a-success/
======
robbiep
The abstract the article talks about:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/09/15/1507803112.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/09/15/1507803112.abstract?sid=befb3fb9-cc8d-40ca-
bb0e-16630dca254b)

Or by DOI: 10.1073/pnas.1507803112

I Had no idea things had moved so quickly. Not sure when the full paper is
being published but am excited to read it!

